
The most intellectual creature to ever walk Earth is destroying its only home' - jpster
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/nov/03/the-most-intellectual-creature-to-ever-walk-earth-is-destroying-its-only-home
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I honestly don’t see any hope of us slowing down. The vast majority of people
in developing countries would love it if their grandchildren could have
similar lifestyles to Americans. I think we should focus on technology for us
to sustain human populations while reducing our dependence on the biome. Think
of it as practice for colonizing other planets in the future.

------
trevyn
And yet, I would much rather live in 2018 (and 2038, and 2058) than 1960. How
does that work?

~~~
Throwawayzoink
You're assuming that 2038 would be same or "better" than 2018. I'd argue it's
possible that 2038 could be more closer to 1960 than 2018.

Our current lifestyle is definitely not helping.

~~~
trevyn
Of course it's possible, but all the charts I'm looking at very confidently
predict otherwise.

